# Pumpkin Patch ideas needed



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

How about some hay bales.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Aug 11, 2007)

ChrisW's cutouts would look pretty cute in any pumpkin patch..


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

We had a haunted pumpkin patch last year and I did Pumpkinrot's Johnny Appleseed scarecrow for it that turned out great. We carved around 30 pumpkins for the patch and had this bad boy as the main attraction: Bad Seed Creature Reacher Costume
Had our pumpkins lit on lots of hay bales, covered in vines, etc.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I did a small pumpkin patch a couple of years back ... here's a pic










Pumpkins, straw, vines, autumn leaves, corn stalks. A small rickitty fence, a sign (with Spider and web) and of course the scarecrow.

All that was missing was a crow or two


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Definately need a crow. Would people see the patch close up?


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

How about some old garden tools? A broken wagon (wooden) or Wagon wheel. Corn stalk bales, dried holiday corn cobs, hay, hay bales, vines...if you have trees in the patch...how about moss hanging out of the trees, crows, maybe an owl in a tree. Spider web(s), 'scare crow - a must', old fence. 

I did an indoor pumpkin patch one year and made a tree in the corner, hung vines from tree across the ceiling and allowed the ends to drape. Then added the items above and a ghost.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions and pictures.

Jackie - I could do it either way. I have plenty of areas in the yard to choose from and I could make it either a walk by, or a walk through.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlie Brown and the gang. You can check out my website for some pictures.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Definitely a scarecrow and some crows. And if you are thinking about a walk through/by, make the scarecrow out of clothes/mask that a person could put on, let the neighbors get used to seeing it there, then on Halloween night, put a live person in the clothes and let them talk, move, jump out at people...we did that one year and it was *HILARIOUS,* you could hear the screaming all over the street!!


----------



## Cadaverino (Dec 10, 2007)

Hay bales make good display tiers.









_Photo by Mallix Mayne_


Even scarecrows have to take a break now and then.








_Photo by Daniel Greene_


----------



## Bundy (Aug 2, 2006)

MHooch, 

I started to laugh when I read your last post. i use to do that when I was about 15-18. We'd leave a dummy on the porch all of October and then when halloween arrived, i'd dress as the dummy. The greatest thing was that most of the parents realized I was real, but STILL sent there kids to get candy from me. They'd just laugh when they're kids ran away screaming!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, it's fun, isn't it???


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i saw a pine tree, and someone had planted a pumkin patch close by it. the pumpkin vines had crawled up the tree and there were pumpkins all over that tree. it was very pretty indeed.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

A dead body to fertilize the pumpkins. Pumpkin vines weaving through the rotting corpse feeding off the flesh of someones victim. Or maybe a cute puppy with a bow on its head. LOL JK


----------



## rnrkid (Jun 3, 2008)

Just plant a real pumpkin patch . I had one and took over my whole yard. A true horror show!

Seriously, though...

Buy some bad looking pumpkins(the ones no else will buy). Cut bite/claw marks all the way into the pumpkin a few weeks before Halloween. The marks will swell and the pumpkins will start to get that wilting, rotting, creepy look to them. It wouldn't hurt to add some "creepy eyes" hidden in some nearby bushes to make people wonder what was eating pumpkins.
The drawback...rotting pumpkins STINK!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

MHooch Great idea!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Cut-outs. A nice approach, sure to be popular. But, and that's a BIG but, absolutely no scare factor...


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy thread necromancy, Batman!

I disagree that cutouts are, of a necessity, not scary. Subject matter and target audience are key contributors to what a scare factor is. Way back when I was but a little boy (7-10ish) and dad was out of work, mom took a job cleaning the local theater in the dead of the night. This, in the day of 'leave my kids with some stranger?' attitude, that meant we ALL got to clean the theater in the dead of night. I can tell you that some of those cardboard cutouts from various films stored away in the projector rooms would haunt my nightmares for years.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I like cut outs


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I did a pumpkin patch as part of my graveyard/asylum yard haunt last year and it worked great together IMO. I had a scarecrow, ten real jacks and a hay bale in mine as I see many other people have suggested. Maybe I overlooked it but I don't think anybody has mentioned cornstalks. A little goes a long way with those. I would attach 3 or 4 to my cemetery fence every 4 or 5 feet or so and then would pound a 3 ft. yard stake into the ground in a few places and bundle a few stalks on to those as well, securing them with zip ties. Also I strung orange and purple lights on the fence in that section as well. I also had a few wooden cross grave markers on that side of the haunt as well. Some advice I would give is don't hold back on the jacks.... I had ten last year and wish I had done a few more.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

scary firefighter, your pumpkin patch looks cool.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Scary Firefighter said:


> I did a pumpkin patch as part of my graveyard/asylum yard haunt last year and it worked great together IMO. I had a scarecrow, ten real jacks and a hay bale in mine as I see many other people have suggested. Maybe I overlooked it but I don't think anybody has mentioned cornstalks. A little goes a long way with those. I would attach 3 or 4 to my cemetery fence every 4 or 5 feet or so and then would pound a 3 ft. yard stake into the ground in a few places and bundle a few stalks on to those as well, securing them with zip ties. Also I strung orange and purple lights on the fence in that section as well. I also had a few wooden cross grave markers on that side of the haunt as well. Some advice I would give is don't hold back on the jacks.... I had ten last year and wish I had done a few more.
> 
> 
> View attachment 212618


Was it windy or did you masterfully stage that corn to do that purposely? Awesome pic either way. 

Having done a hundred + jacks the last few years, there's a fine line between a good patch look and just a packed row of jacks. 

~60 jacks, too few for my space. 










100 staged poorly turned into a walkway.










Still 100, staged better.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

unorth, that is amazing. what a fun night.


----------



## Scary Firefighter (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm in Oklahoma so it's pretty much always windy. I just hope that for one night a year it's not too bad. 

Ox - your set up is freaking awesome!! I wish I had that much room. It looks like the scene in front of the old man's house in the movie Trick r' Treat.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm planning on adding a small patch of corpsed pumpkins to my display this year. I have added the Villafane arms to 5 of my pumpkins and the plan is to have them looking like the are tearing themselves free of the vines. I have a bunch of trumpet vine drying to use as stand ins for the pumpkin vines. Setup will be pretty much the same as this from last year, but with more corn, more pumpkins in the corn and the corpsed pumpkins and vines set up in front of and on the straw bales.










The corpsed pumpkins I plan on using...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nightfisher, that is a very nice setup. I love your scarecrow and your corpse pumpkins


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is my pumpkin patch:


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, the great pumpkin, that is a sweet pumpkin patch.


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

In for ideas.


----------

